# new priority processing 19th july diac update



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

new today link below some people in for a long wait again!!

The Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Senator Chris Evans, has set new priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. These arrangements take account of the changes to the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) that came into effect on 1 July 2010, as well as the revocation of the Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL) and the Critical Skills List (CSL).



General Skilled Migration


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they have taken CSL off, it remains the same more or less. Just that now ppl are expecting SMP, nothing can really be done before the new SMP and related rules are out


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Applications from people who are employer sponsored under the ENS and the RSMS.

2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration plan.

3. Applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 in effect from 1 July 2010.
See: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/new-list-of-occupations.pdf

4. All other applications are to be processed in the order in which they are received

It does not say anything about SMP list and when would it be out. It does not even mention about your ss converting to SMP if you have ss already. If you have ss currently, but your skill is not in new SMP you fall in priority 4.

the timeline for priority 4 is yet to be out (as written in the second pdf - faqs)


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> 1. Applications from people who are employer sponsored under the ENS and the RSMS.
> 
> 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration plan.
> 
> ...


Yes Anj u r right, what about if SS applicant wants to go SMP and State is willing to convert his SS to SMP than will their be any fees by DIAC for this conversion. As for the Schedule 3 applicants

"Alternatively, applicants can only nominate a different occupation that is on the SOL – Schedule 3 by lodging a new application. It is not possible to change a nominated occupation or to change to an employer sponsored or state nominated visa category, unless a new application is lodged. A new application would require the payment of a new Visa Application Charge."

Do u think a state can convert SS to SMP?
Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi jovi

Tht is exactly what each state will tell if one has to apply again for SMP or do the ss applicant automatically convert to SMP.

as for the quoted text, it means if u want to change the CODE you have to apply again, they wont change the code in already filed application


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi jovi
> 
> Tht is exactly what each state will tell if one has to apply again for SMP or do the ss applicant automatically convert to SMP.
> 
> as for the quoted text, it means if u want to change the CODE you have to apply again, they wont change the code in already filed application


Hi Anj,

Lets imagine that anyhow state is willing to convert SS to SMP, wouldn't be just like sending DIAC a form like 1100 for conversion without any fees, or will their be need for fresh application?

I know its very difficult to speculate at the moment without any SMP detail by states, just want to get prepaire myself for tough time.

Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont think the diac can take teh fee again. my logic says if each state has to re-work on all ss applications and physically convert them from ss to smp, the states will be 9 months behind schedule as the priority changed in sept 2009 and this is July going on. I dont think any state would be willing to do so much when they have already put 2-3 mnths on each application.

It might just be a form that the state will have to fwd to DIAC or, you never know a confirmation from the state given to each applicant to be forwarded to the DIAC..

I am very positive about it, i cant really say what is in store though


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i dont think the diac can take teh fee again. my logic says if each state has to re-work on all ss applications and physically convert them from ss to smp, the states will be 9 months behind schedule as the priority changed in sept 2009 and this is July going on. I dont think any state would be willing to do so much when they have already put 2-3 mnths on each application.
> 
> It might just be a form that the state will have to fwd to DIAC or, you never know a confirmation from the state given to each applicant to be forwarded to the DIAC..
> 
> I am very positive about it, i cant really say what is in store though


I think states will consider schedule 4, if your mapped ANZCO code is on the SMP list of the state then may be you are treated in priority 2.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

another important thing is that for all computing professionals(nec) who have COs, will be contacted by the CO directly, so let see what story they will tell us.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Lets imagine that anyhow state is willing to convert SS to SMP, wouldn't be just like sending DIAC a form like 1100 for conversion without any fees, or will their be need for fresh application?
> 
> ...


I think we are out. I am not on Schedule 3, It seems i fall on priority 4 and there is no way to get rid of this beside that wait for 3 years and then they apply cape on that. This is disastrous for majority of applicants lounged their application prior to 1 July, 2010. I


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> I think we are out. I am not on Schedule 3, It seems i fall on priority 4 and there is no way to get rid of this beside that wait for 3 years and then they apply cape on that. This is disastrous for majority of applicants lounged their application prior to 1 July, 2010. I


Don't give up dear, you are on schedule 4 and let's wait for the SMP, you are also computing...(nec) and will be contacted by the CO, so pray and think positive.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anybody predict the timeline for P*RIORITY 3 (Applicants belonging to SCHEDULE3)*


anj1976 said:


> 1. Applications from people who are employer sponsored under the ENS and the RSMS.
> 
> 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory’s state migration plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Can anybody predict the timeline for P*RIORITY 3 (Applicants belonging to SCHEDULE3)*


No timeline announced yet but will be available soon, keep visiting DIAC site.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Don't give up dear, you are on schedule 4 and let's wait for the SMP, you are also computing...(nec) and will be contacted by the CO, so pray and think positive.



I am waiting for SMP but i am not very much optimistic. Just i can pray. Hey Anj What is your Status.


----------



## nazishharoon (Jul 20, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> another important thing is that for all computing professionals(nec) who have COs, will be contacted by the CO directly, so let see what story they will tell us.


Hi, Is there a thread that can be dedicated to computing professionals (nec). This will help us to know waht the CO asks and what should be a good classification. 

By the way mine was 2231-79 and was given C/C++ experience vertification, but my position was listed as IT project manager, as that was my last experience.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My status is, WAITING for SMP.. we are in schedule 1, 2 and 4.. so yeah priority 4 if we do not make it to SMP. even though we have ss from ACT but if at allw edo not make it to SMP.. DARN!!! need I say more


----------



## geraldlim18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks like the processing time for various visas is out:

Client Service Charter

I lodge my application end of 2008. My wife is the main applicant and her skill nomination is not in SOL Schedule-3. Looks like it's the lowest priority and we got another 1 1/2 agonizing years to wait :doh:


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

geraldlim18 said:


> Looks like the processing time for various visas is out:
> 
> Client Service Charter
> 
> I lodge my application end of 2008. My wife is the main applicant and her skill nomination is not in SOL Schedule-3. Looks like it's the lowest priority and we got another 1 1/2 agonizing years to wait :doh:


I am also with you all guys family 4. Client service is not yet updated, otherwise there wouldn't be CSL in that. 

They put all of the applicants altogether whether they applied before 7th,10 or 1 year ago or even 2 years. No difference. Only difference is those whose profession is on Schedule 3 are real champs. Now they blocked the way prior people switch from one priority level to other. Well well, lets wait for SMP but


----------



## geraldlim18 (Nov 3, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> I am also with you all guys family 4. Client service is not yet updated, otherwise there wouldn't be CSL in that.
> 
> They put all of the applicants altogether whether they applied before 7th,10 or 1 year ago or even 2 years. No difference. Only difference is those whose profession is on Schedule 3 are real champs. Now they blocked the way prior people switch from one priority level to other. Well well, lets wait for SMP but


The link I provide is the old one? Sorry for the wrong info man. Oh no... more hanging in the air 

I am really in dilemma on whether I should lodge another application or not b'cos my skill is in SOL Schedule 3 but my wife (main applicant) one isn't. But it also mean i need to pay $$$ to my agent again. With the economic situation now, I am very reluctant to do that. Guess I need to wait somemore...

Sorry for asking this but actually what is SMP? SS is state sponsor right?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

SMP = State Migration Plan and yeah ss is state sponsorship.

Even if you apply on your skill basis, that means you get your skill assessed first, gather all documents, apply for teh visa, that too might take atleast 6-8 months if not more.. do u think it is worth it?


----------



## geraldlim18 (Nov 3, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> SMP = State Migration Plan and yeah ss is state sponsorship.
> 
> Even if you apply on your skill basis, that means you get your skill assessed first, gather all documents, apply for teh visa, that too might take atleast 6-8 months if not more.. do u think it is worth it?



Thanks anj1976.

I think it also depends on how long more I need to wait. If those non priority processing timeline is 5 years from date of lodgement then maybe. I hope it's no more than 3 years from the date of lodgement else..... :faint2:


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> SMP = State Migration Plan and yeah ss is state sponsorship.
> 
> Even if you apply on your skill basis, that means you get your skill assessed first, gather all documents, apply for teh visa, that too might take atleast 6-8 months if not more.. do u think it is worth it?


Even after submitting new application, we can't predict whether new government continues or changes these rules in next year that left us no where again. Even if is 3 years, we can't say after 3 years they will grant us visa or Cap & Cease


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt it will be 5 years. Yes there are chances of applications being capped. I am a 2008 Sept applicant. My heart goes to those like me who are sitting wondering why did we invest so much time and money on Australia. But again, you never know. It all depends on SMP now


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

One thing i would like to share, One of my friend got an email from his CO in response to his query, in which CO assured him that the process in final stages and will be completed in 03 months maximum. He is also 2231-79 Computing professional (nec). Will his case be completed in 3 months or that CO haven't got instruction from DIAC?

So what does it means? 

Secondly i couldn't understand why they made so many transitional arrangements bla bla, if they knew they are going to ruin everything at the end. Like on 1st July changes they said , Transitional arrangements were made in order to decrease/reduce the impact changes for those who applied before 1st July, 2010.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Shah,
Why u r so worried, I hope ur application comes under *priority 2*, you can expect the grant within few months as u have already applied to DIAC. :confused2:


shaharshad said:


> One thing i would like to share, One of my friend got an email from his CO in response to his query, in which CO assured him that the process in final stages and will be completed in 03 months maximum. He is also 2231-79 Computing professional (nec). Will his case be completed in 3 months or that CO haven't got instruction from DIAC?
> 
> So what does it means?
> 
> Secondly i couldn't understand why they made so many transitional arrangements bla bla, if they knew they are going to ruin everything at the end. Like on 1st July changes they said , Transitional arrangements were made in order to decrease/reduce the impact changes for those who applied before 1st July, 2010.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

what is going on ..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> what is going on ..


DIAC want us to dance


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> DIAC want us to dance


ya DIAC wants us to go crazy and not apply for visa .


----------



## geraldlim18 (Nov 3, 2008)

farazfaheem said:


> ya DIAC wants us to go crazy and not apply for visa .


Ya man. I agree with you. After I submitted my application in end of 2008, it's one bad news after another. Road blocks here and there and I am really not happy about the way DIAC handles this 

They leave us hanging in the air. I much prefer them to give us a straight answer: 
"Yes you can come in but need to wait for x number of years" or "no your application have no hope. Please don't wait".

I am not sure how to plan my life anymore....to wait or not to wait??? To re-apply or not to re-apply???

Looks like we need another thread for therapy purpose for those like us who stuck in limbo...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> ya DIAC wants us to go crazy and not apply for visa .


But we do will apply for visa  common cheer up and go for assessment , you have to do it.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Yup I will go for visa .. 



shafaqat309 said:


> But we do will apply for visa  common cheer up and go for assessment , you have to do it.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

"All computing professionals(nec) who have COs, will be contacted by the CO directly, "

Please read above and comment, why they particularly talked about "who have Cos " 

If anybody who have not been assigned any CO will be treated under the same category or he will rest in Family4?


Moreover, one thing strike me after a post on another forum was if they was sabotage this who then why they put so much efforts in developing Schedule-1. Since there is no effect of Schedule-1?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> "All computing professionals(nec) who have COs, will be contacted by the CO directly, "
> 
> Please read above and comment, why they particularly talked about "who have Cos "
> 
> ...


An applicant on another forum contacted CO and he said you are not effected by the new priority announcement because you have been assigned a CO.
People who have applied but have not got CO are still blank, DIAC web site is also silent on this.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> "All computing professionals(nec) who have COs, will be contacted by the CO directly, "
> 
> Please read above and comment, why they particularly talked about "who have Cos "
> 
> If anybody who have not been assigned any CO will be treated under the same category or he will rest in Family4?



The ones with CO's will be the ones who were also CSL. Hence, they will finalize those applications.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> An applicant on another forum contacted CO and he said you are not effected by the new priority announcement because you have been assigned a CO.
> People who have applied but have not got CO are still blank, DIAC web site is also silent on this.


are you deputed by DIAC to scare me  , is this fault of those, who didn't get CO


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> are you deputed by DIAC to scare me


You really shouldn't worry about this until we hear back about the SMP's.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> are you deputed by DIAC to scare me  , is this fault of those, who didn't get CO


Off course not i just wrote what i read on forums and DIAC site.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Off course not i just wrote what i read on forums and DIAC site.


Come on Shafaqat , that was on lighter nodes , 

Cheers


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

*Confused with the new Priority Processing List...Pls help*

I am so Confused  

Can someone help resolve this confusion..... what will be the application Priority n how long is it likely to take with this new priority processing timelines?

GSM 175 Applied 7 Aug 2009 with all documents including IELTS Band 8.0
SOL - ASCO- 2529-15. This does not feature in the New Skill List....... does that mean my application will not be valid?

Also if we want to apply for RSMS OR SS what is the procedure once they open the same in SMP?


Pls help!

Sunita


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> I am so Confused
> 
> Can someone help resolve this confusion..... what will be the application Priority n how long is it likely to take with this new priority processing timelines?
> 
> ...


Sorry to say but welcome to Family 4, Since you applied under sub category 175 (i.e. no State Sponsorship) and your occupation is if not in Schedule then you will be at Priority 4. Priority 4 means wait for indefinite (very very long) time and unfortunately we can not jump between priority as we were previously. 

The only condition satisfy to switch is to withdraw your current application (mind it without refund) and apply again to some other priority like along with SMP for 2. 

This is to best of my knowledge & understanding. The only gud thing is there are certain things which are not clear and hopefully DIAC will hit back soon (like after shocks) with some clarity.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Frustrated about uncertainty*

Hello guys,


My name is Samuel and i am from Singapore.
I've applied for my GSM under VISA 176 sponsored ( Relative ) on the 1st June 2009, under SOL-ASCO Code 3292-11, with my IELTS score being 7.5.

My girlfriend( Singaporean too) is working in Perth, and has recieved her PR 3 months ago after applying for it in Feb 2010, she was under a state sponsorship.So its quite frustrating, with her being there and me being here for the past few years.

I looked up an agent in Singapore in December 2008, and prepared filing for all the documents and as mentioned earlier, submitted all my documents on the 1st June 2009, and was acknowledged and given a transaction number.

I was told that the process would take within 6 ~ 12 months, but during that time, i've read about the new priority processing requirment, and have checked with my agent, but he told me that i would not be affected, but towards the end, my agent told me that the government are making new changes, and that there might be a more uncertainity on the waiting time.

Late June 2010, my agent sent me an automated reply from DIAC when he asked for my status, that i was not in the CSL or state sponsored, and would have to wait for as long as 3 years. 

No CO has been assigned.

I have been asking my agent on other ways to speed up the process, for instance, if i was able to convert to a state sponsorship? But he told me that a new application would have to be made.

With the new SOL up, ( which i'm in the 4th priority), it just makes me even more frustrated as it seems like i'm in a tunnel but there is no light at the other end.


----------



## beersheer (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi

I applied PR onshore as welfare worker 885 skilled independent....on 15May2010
Can I go for ENS or SMP, if yes then whats the procedure if anyone knows...

any advice and info is appreciated...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

after reading all the comments..i want to ask about my situation based upon the info till now....

i have applied 2 months back for 175 visa(non modl/csl)...my accupation is in schedule 3...
so under which priority processing I wll fall?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> after reading all the comments..i want to ask about my situation based upon the info till now....
> 
> i have applied 2 months back for 175 visa(non modl/csl)...my accupation is in schedule 3...
> so under which priority processing I wll fall?


If on schedule 3 and 175 you will be Priority 3.


----------



## milon (Jun 15, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> after reading all the comments..i want to ask about my situation based upon the info till now....
> 
> i have applied 2 months back for 175 visa(non modl/csl)...my accupation is in schedule 3...
> so under which priority processing I wll fall?



Can I plz know your occupation?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I think the *timeline for Priority 3* is the most important and awaited news as most of us belong to this category:ranger: 


matjones said:


> If on schedule 3 and 175 you will be Priority 3.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

matjones said:


> If on schedule 3 and 175 you will be Priority 3.


thanks matjones


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I have read on another forum. Just for your kind information, that means Category 3 will be processed for 1-2 months and rite after election new SMP will be released


=======================================================

The Sponsored Skilled Migration Policy Section, Labour Market Branch, DIAC, has given the MIA the following advice:
In the absence of State Migration Plans (SMPs), State/Territory government agencies should only seek to nominate applicants whose occupation is listed in Schedule 3.
Once their State Migration Plan commences, they will have access to Schedule 4 occupations provided the nominated occupation is included within the relevant Plan or the jurisdiction identifies the occupation as an off-list nomination. In the case of off-list, the occupation can be any occupation listed in Schedule 4 even if it is not listed within the relevant Plan. It is intended that each jurisdiction will have 100 primary off-list nominations to use per program year.
States/Territories should not seek to nominate an applicant from Schedule 4 unless there is a plan in place as within the Migration Regulations 1994, there is a Schedule 2 time of decision requirement for the applicable visa subclasses that 'the Minister accepts the nomination'. For the nomination to be accepted, it will need to be made from Schedule 3 while there is no Plan in place and once there is a Plan, that the nomination be in accordance with the Plan.
The MIA Queensland Branch President Sharon Harris has been advised that SMPs will not be released by anyone now until after the Federal Election.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> I have read on another forum. Just for your kind information, that means Category 3 will be processed for 1-2 months and rite after election new SMP will be released
> 
> 
> =======================================================
> ...


thats intertesting:eyebrows::eyebrows: for all the schedule 3 candidates...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What is the advantage??????? :confused2:
are u talking about those 1-2 months pampering???????


PankajNamdeo said:


> thats intertesting:eyebrows::eyebrows: for all the schedule 3 candidates...


----------



## Lankan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> What is the advantage??????? :confused2:
> are u talking about those 1-2 months pampering???????


Well I think it is advantageous for schedule 4 candidates :clap2:


----------

